# questions for structural engr



## edwin_dummy (Jan 4, 2007)

could someone explain to me like i'm a 12 year-old kid stuff about

steel design that confuses me:

1. How come for column steel design braced connected (shear) on both sides

slenderness KZ values doesnt have an effect while it is needed

when the strong axis is moment connected?

2. How come for column steel design braced connected (shear) on both sides

UNL compression flange length doesnt have an effect while it is needed

when the strong axis is moment connected?

You may give formulas if you want.


----------



## scottiesei (Jan 4, 2007)

DV, can we move this to Structural.

Edwin, I don't follow your question. Can you give an example, maybe with ref to AISC or something?


----------



## lavadave (Jan 5, 2007)

It seems like maybe some computer program is confusing you. My best guess at what your asking is why would the weak axis column strength govern when the strong axis K is larger? Maybe if you describe the problem you're trying to solve rather than the theory we can help you out.


----------

